# Apps available on Hopper?



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

What apps are available on the Hopper? I've looked everywhere and can NOT find a complete list. I'd like to know if Netflix and GBTV will be available on the Hopper?


----------



## txsrooster (Mar 19, 2012)

I doubt that a netflix app will ever be available..sense Dish owns Blockbuster..I may be wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Hopper has a Weather Channel app plus another group of the following:
MSNBC, CNBC, NBC Sports, Access Hollywood, Astrology.com, Scrambler, Dish Tweet, Photo Sharing, Texas Hold'em, Blackjack, Gomoku, MLB Network. I can imagine a Fox News fan like yourself isn't too thrilled about that line-up.

But since Hopper has DLNA (not fully functional yet), you could stream anything you want, including Netflix. Lots of people do this on their 922's today. But I think it's safe to say you'd be a lot better off with something like a Roku if you don't want to pay for an advanced DLNA server like PlayOn. I have at least a dozen devices in my house that stream Netflix, so I could care less if Hopper does or not.


----------



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Hopper has a Weather Channel app plus another group of the following:
> MSNBC, CNBC, NBC Sports, Access Hollywood, Astrology.com, Scrambler, Dish Tweet, Photo Sharing, Texas Hold'em, Blackjack, Gomoku, MLB Network. I can imagine a Fox News fan like yourself isn't too thrilled about that line-up.
> 
> But since Hopper has DLNA (not fully functional yet), you could stream anything you want, including Netflix. Lots of people do this on their 922's today. But I think it's safe to say you'd be a lot better off with something like a Roku if you don't want to pay for an advanced DLNA server like PlayOn. I have at least a dozen devices in my house that stream Netflix, so I could care less if Hopper does or not.


I'm having problems with my ROKU 2 XS player streaming GBTV. Just thought I could DUMP the ROKU if Hopper could somehow stream it.
Yes I am a huge FOX News Fan as well as Glenn Beck. Guess I know where Dish stands regarding their streaming lineup.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I could swear I read the system would have Pandora, but I don't see it. Maybe I'm imagining reading that.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Not imagining it. Among the available apps, Pandora was announced at CES and several times since.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

VDP07 said:


> Not imagining it. Among the available apps, Pandora was announced at CES and several times since.


Pandora and Facebook will be available on the Hopper after a future software release.


----------



## nybill38 (Jan 25, 2009)

mdavej said:


> Hopper has a Weather Channel app plus another group of the following:
> MSNBC, CNBC, NBC Sports, Access Hollywood, Astrology.com, Scrambler, Dish Tweet, Photo Sharing, Texas Hold'em, Blackjack, Gomoku, MLB Network. I can imagine a Fox News fan like yourself isn't too thrilled about that line-up.
> 
> But since Hopper has DLNA (not fully functional yet), you could stream anything you want, including Netflix. Lots of people do this on their 922's today. But I think it's safe to say you'd be a lot better off with something like a Roku if you don't want to pay for an advanced DLNA server like PlayOn. I have at least a dozen devices in my house that stream Netflix, so I could care less if Hopper does or not.


I see you mention MLB network, is this MLB TV? That would be awesome if it is


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

DishTim said:


> I'm having problems with my ROKU 2 XS player streaming GBTV. Just thought I could DUMP the ROKU if Hopper could somehow stream it.
> Yes I am a huge FOX News Fan as well as Glenn Beck. Guess I know where Dish stands regarding their streaming lineup.


I have no problem streaming GBTV on the Roku, I don't have the Roku 2 however. Plus I use it for so much I can't imagine dumping it in favor of the few apps Dish might have. HBO GO and Amazon streaming alone is worth having the Roku for me. No cost whatsoever. (I have Amazon prime and get HBO via Dish) HBO GO on the Roku has tons more available than on the Dish receiver streaming.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

nybill38 said:


> I see you mention MLB network, is this MLB TV? That would be awesome if it is


It just has news, scores, schedules, etc. All the apps seem pretty useless to me, except the weather channel.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

mdavej said:


> It just has news, scores, schedules, etc. All the apps seem pretty useless to me, except the weather channel.


What he said. But the weather app is useless to me. There is far more info available on line and I always have my Android phone with me plus there is usually at least one of my Android tablets handy when I'm watching TV. And if I want tunes I have a net connected receiver with Pandora, Slacker and several others plus an audio DLNA that actually works every time so I can stream my tunes when I want to.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Same here. But I do like seeing the weather maps on the big screen if I don't have my phone handy. Like you, I have plenty of other devices that are far better at streaming and DLNA than my Dish box. I guess they're trying to add all they can so you never watch anything but their box.


----------

